# Our new friend comes home tonight



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Our new rescue bun is coming home tonight, we're picking her up at 8. She kept getting overlooked because people didn't think she was 'pretty' enough 

I think she's beautiful 

Thank you Lil Miss for all your late night advice 

Animals for Adoption There she is  xxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think she's very pretty!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I think she's very pretty!


Thank you! Apparently people said she looked too much like a hare  xxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww then the furfamily will be complete :thumbup:
Hope she settles in well xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations but I can't see that picture my computer is convinced the site is evil and will give me a virus


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh bless her she has landed on her feet coming to live with you!! lucky lucky dora


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww Bless she looks like a little scared wild bunny, she is very sweet, she does look frightened even in the picture.

Well done you for giving her a chance. If shes frightened thats probably why she was over looked too, she obviously is too shy to sell herself and people might havee thought shes unfriendly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Congratulations but I can't see that picture my computer is convinced the site is evil and will give me a virus


I shall bombard you later when she's home 



Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Oh bless her she has landed on her feet coming to live with you!! lucky lucky dora





Sled dog hotel said:


> Aww Bless she looks like a little scared wild bunny, she is very sweet, she does look frightened even in the picture.
> 
> Well done you for giving her a chance. If shes frightened thats probably why she was over looked too, she obviously is too shy to sell herself and people might havee thought shes unfriendly.


 thank you.

Aye, SDH, that was the other thing with her  she'd be re-homed once before but they took her back because the children got bored with her as she was scared :crying:

xxxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I shall bombard you later when she's home
> 
> thank you.
> 
> ...


Grrr when will people realise they're not just kids pets


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Grrr when will people realise they're not just kids pets


Ughhh I know *face palm* there's so much more to them than sticking them outside and feeding them. They're amazing once you get to know them, they're like hopping cats I always think 

Having said that, for the right child they're a fantastic little friend xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I shall bombard you later when she's home
> 
> thank you.
> 
> ...


Kids do get bored though thats the problem, then the parents get fed up with cleaning them out and feeding them a lot of the time so then the little furries end up unwanted. Such a shame.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're really not for most kids they bite, kick and scratch and are very breakable if you drop them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I think she's beautiful! I once had a little girl that looks just like her! She was a white Netherland crossed with a red rex. She had the most lovely fur!

I'm sure she will fit right in with your little family Em, and I'm also sure you and yours will bring her right out of her shell xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Kids do get bored though thats the problem, then the parents get fed up with cleaning them out and feeding them a lot of the time so then the little furries end up unwanted. Such a shame.


It really, really is 

You get so much love from them when you really spend time with them. Woof bunny plays fetch and all sorts 

ETA - Nicky, you're right, a lot of hoppers would prefer cuddles on the ground and not to be picked up and poked at 

Aurelia - Thank you :w00t: Woof is reallllly relaxed and laid back but very cheeky and mischievous so I hope they'll really compliment each other xxxxxx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh, well done for taking the poor thing in. 
my neice had rabbits for years but had to have them re-homed as she was moving hundreds of miles away and they would not have survied the trip, so the vet said. she was heart broken having to give them away but she was lucky in seeing the bunnies settled into there new home and they went to a great owner i'm glad to say. someone special just like you i suppose. 
glad there's people that will always take in the ones that are not the "best" animal to most people but to people like you they are the best no matter what. well done again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> It really, really is
> 
> You get so much love from them when you really spend time with them. Woof bunny plays fetch and all sorts  xxxxxx


years ago when we had our samoyed and the cat we had a lop eared Bun, the 3 of them were great mates, the Bun used to sit on my sammys back when he was laying in the garden, Cat used to get upset though when bun got amourous and used to chase him. He was more like another dog than a Bun. Was heartbroken we lost him to a fox.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Bumby is the same with Woof bunny, they love each to bits



















They're never left unsupervised and such though.

Thanks for all the lovely comments  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

She's home  Settled in with a partition in the hutch (still gives them about 12ft each though). 

I think she's beautiful. I didn't know, but she's got a burn mark from a cigarette end in her little left ear :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww poor thing.. 
At least shes landed on her little furry feet now with you :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Awwww poor thing..
> At least shes landed on her little furry feet now with you :w00t:


To be fair to the fosterer, she must have done so much for that little bunny, as she's so friendly and gentle now  xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Woof bunnies nearly as big as Mr Barky!!

Poor little New Bun, how on earth has she got a cigarette butn, poor little mite no wonder she was scared. Glad shes got a lovely home with you now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Woof bunnies nearly as big as Mr Barky!!
> 
> Poor little New Bun, how on earth has she got a cigarette butn, poor little mite no wonder she was scared. Glad shes got a lovely home with you now.


I don't know hen :crying: I think it's best that I don't know and she never ever ever has to think of it ever again. It's right through her ear.

I just don't know there's anything I can say. How can you comment on that strongly enough? 

She had a nose around the garden, had a lick of Bumble  and she and Woof bunny have said a brief hello. I sat on the grass with them for over an hour until they got bored of me :glare: She kept coming over and hopping on me and sniffing. She's so friendly and soft. I can't really think about what has happened to her before because it makes me really feel physically ill. She's got a cat bed in there and she was snuggled up on it as soon as she saw it :lol: I think she's amazing  How brave must you be to come through that and still trust? xxxxxxx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh yay glad you have her atlast

a *** burn, right through her ear   some people make me physically sick poor poor bunny


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> oooh yay glad you have her atlast
> 
> a *** burn, right through her ear   some people make me physically sick poor poor bunny


I don't have the best of constitutions to say the least, but I was almost sick when I saw it.

She's wonderful though - I'll take some photos of her tomorrow when she's had more time to settle - I didn't want to bother her with a flash tonight as it was going dark and such 

Thank you again for all your help and advice xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She sounds shes really taken to you and started to settle in bless her,
Animals are so forgiving loving and trusting, as you say best not even think about her previous life, got tons to look forward to now and a bright future hasnt she so why look back, Best left in the past.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She sounds shes really taken to you and started to settle in bless her,
> Animals are so forgiving loving and trusting, as you say best not even think about her previous life, got tons to look forward to now and a bright future hasnt she so why look back, Best left in the past.


Indeed!

She's had a big nom of apple and I just nipped out and she's fast asleep on the partition with Woofs nose touching hers from the other side  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor little girl. Give her a head rub from me if she'll let you


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Poor little girl. Give her a head rub from me if she'll let you


She will indeed!!!! She's lovely, Nicky, you'd never think she'd gone through what she has - she's just amazing xxxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ooh piccies! when the time is right hun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I don't have the best of constitutions to say the least, but I was almost sick when I saw it.
> 
> She's wonderful though - I'll take some photos of her tomorrow when she's had more time to settle - I didn't want to bother her with a flash tonight as it was going dark and such
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and advice xxxx


your very very welcome hun, i hope she bonds to woof bunny with no problems.

i really cant wait to see some pictures of her once shes settled, and im so glad youve been able to give her the chance she deserves


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Good for you for taking on a rescue bun! lucky bun having such a fab new home


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

From when she was in the rescue 









She's had a big play in the garden this morning and she was binky-ing everywhere :lol:

She came and sat on my knee 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous :001_wub: look at those ears. How can anyone have hurt her like that


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Her rescue pic breaks my heart, her eyes look so full of fear... Good thing she was rescued and now she has a new home and a new start x


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> She's gorgeous :001_wub: look at those ears. How can anyone have hurt her like that


I know! They're like velvet apart from her burn :crying: I tried to take a photo that didn't show it because it's just awful 



Petitepuppet said:


> Her rescue pic breaks my heart, her eyes look so full of fear... Good thing she was rescued and now she has a new home and a new start x


I thought that, she looks terrified in that one doesn't she :nonod:

No more fear now though  Happy, bouncy hopper  xxxxx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's so good to read about this bunny's happy ending - she's one of the lucky ones!

She's really pretty; I'm still learning about breeds but is she a type of rex?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> It's so good to read about this bunny's happy ending - she's one of the lucky ones!
> 
> She's really pretty; I'm still learning about breeds but is she a type of rex?


Ahhh! Are you the lady with the thread earlier about keeping your bun? 

Congratulations again!

I think she is, but I'm not too good with bunny breeds either 

Em
xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, that's me! Thanks for your kind wishes - congrats yourself on your own new addition!

As far as I can tell, there are lots of different types of rex but they are typically short haired and resemble the wild rabbit in terms of their shape and their ears.....there are lots of experts on here though so I hope somebody will correct me if that's not quite right!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to say - they're now bonded and snuggled up :w00t: Thanks again Lil Miss for stopping me going over the top :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

shes gorgeous


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw bless her how on earth could anyone be so cruel 

im so glad shes safe with you now....i know you'll give her the best life ever! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> aw bless her how on earth could anyone be so cruel
> 
> im so glad shes safe with you now....i know you'll give her the best life ever! xxxx


I don't know hen :nonod: she's wonderful, the second you let her out she hops onto your knee :w00t: xxxx


----------

